# Duck Calls OH My



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want to let our any secrets...whoops I did. Hahahah Men and Ladies, way back in the 60's at Forney Lake Iowa (1968 I think) while chasing snow geese and sleeping in the parking lot. We may of been too poor to rent room...but we where tuff. (stupid, man was it cold)

I made this weird discovery. If you take apart an OLT Plastic duck call and clamp down on the read with your teeth you could call in the coyotes from the Loes hills that kept you awake all night. If you slid the reed between your teeth and blew really hard it also howled.

I have been using duck call inserts for a long time. In fact when Tony Tebbe had trouble making his first calls when I met him 2003 at Hawkeye Downs in Cedar Rapids. (they sounded like crap because his tone board angle was too shallow), I said trace the sound board from an old duck call I gave him. I told him when you make your calls, it will get you a starting point.

Now call makers I know you spent thousands of hours perfecting your tone boards and reeds. I am not stepping on your toes, at least I hope I am not. Instead I am sending this to the new call makers and to ones that perhaps want to make a better howler.

What a better howler? Yes and I mean that. I speak yote 85% of the time when I call. Have been doing it since my Loe's hills days goose hunting. Thats over 44 years now.

You see, the modern acrylic material in the new duck calls is hard as hell. Wendell Carlsen champion duck caller and call maker new hard material like old iron wood fence post from Illinois made great duck calls. Why...they would ring. I wont go into acoustics, However, instead Ill say this, when your call rings you know it. Your cheekbones vibrate. Trust me when your cheek bones vibrate the animals hear the call loud and clear.

So if I cannot find a great cow horn that is hard as hell for a resonator tube, and I want my locating sounds to go a mile or in 15 plus winds. Ill grab a call that rings. That means a duck call insert made out of acrylic.

Now all duck call inserts are the same and no one applies the same tooth pressure the same (buck tooth syndrome hahaha). But "most" duck call inserts can be a good howler. If not an adequate distress call.

Remember..coyotes can't fly

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

"Now all duck call inserts are " meant to read all duck call inserts are not the same...sorry I did not have my reading glasses on :frusty:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I did the same thing Larry, Olt D-2 model is the one we found could be use as an open reed predator call when taken apart, I still have one somewhere....






​


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

We old guys rule!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

